# Locking French Doors



## shobuddy (Jan 24, 2017)

I recently moved into a new construction home with a few french doors.  The door knobs have locks but locking it does not lock the door as I can simply push the door open even with it locked.  I want to know if this is normal.  If not, how can the door be kept locked?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2017)

Can you post some photos of the locking device?


----------



## shobuddy (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes, I will post some pics this evening.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 24, 2017)

shobuddy said:


> I recently moved into a new construction home with a few french doors.  The door knobs have locks but locking it does not lock the door as I can simply push the door open even with it locked.  I want to know if this is normal.  If not, how can the door be kept locked?



French door sets are usually composed with 1 of the pair active and the other fixed or inactive. There should also be a T Astragal attached to the normally inactive door, with slide bolts both top and bottom to secure it in place and the active door to lock against.

An example is here;https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006P1MHW2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## shobuddy (Jan 25, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> French door sets are usually composed with 1 of the pair active and the other fixed or inactive. There should also be a T Astragal attached to the normally inactive door, with slide bolts both top and bottom to secure it in place and the active door to lock against.
> 
> An example is here;https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006P1MHW2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Wow, I feel really silly now.  You are correct and one door in each pair have an Astragal at the top.  None of them have it at the bottom also but these are interior doors so I wouldn't expect them to.  Thanks Snoonyb!  Major DUH moment for me!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 25, 2017)

Good deal. If the slide bolts are only at the top, that is common for interior pairs and as often as not, the actual astragal is omitted.


----------



## havasu (Jan 25, 2017)

Damn, I am 61 years old and have never ever heard the word astragal used. Either you are smart or I is dum!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

havasu said:


> Damn, I am 61 years old and have never ever heard the word astragal used. Either you are smart or I is dum!



A or B..............


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 25, 2017)

It's trade familiarity.


----------

